# Bayou-Bucks Lures and Floats



## Capt. Richie Lott (Oct 25, 2010)

Buck is the man when it comes to making popping floats for trout and redfish. I have used his product for several years. It is affordable and it works. Period.

He takes good care of me when I make an order and we depended on him for his super strong in-line spinner baits (ZZ Spot Twistless Sister) and for all our trout and redfish floats.

Bucks Pogeaux Pop series floats are spring loaded for maximum "pop" while trout fishing or redfishing. Here are the floats we use each and every time we go fishing. You can see all bayou bucks products here: http://www.bayoubucklures.com/

These corks are some of the most productive I have ever used. The spring loaded cork (Pogeaux Pop) is genius...

If anyone has any questions about how this stuff performs with different leader lenghts, etc... please let me know, reply here or PM me anytime.

Note: We know, we know... This only a one star post.  It will only make us want to post more the lower the rating.


----------



## wharfrat (Oct 25, 2010)

Bayou-Bucks makes good stuff. Great spinner bait for reds in the grass too, like Richie mentioned.


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Oct 25, 2010)

Tim, you use it too? Awesome.... I don't know too many people that use it because I don't think many know about it. It's good product, no question.

Looks like it's only worth one star though... LOL! It just makes more people read the post when there is a star there. We know who is doing it anyhow.. What a childish game...

Anyhow, are you using the popping corks as well?


----------



## wharfrat (Oct 25, 2010)

when we were fishin all those crazy redfish trails bayou bucks made a great spinnerbait and some good weedless weighted hooks that you could cast real far with, and his materials are STOUT. as far as floats i am a cork hor. i use whatever cork the store i am at has in stock, but buck's corks are definately some of the better ones out there for sure.


----------



## d-a (Oct 25, 2010)

Hey Cpt Ritchie, You got 2 stars brotha. Nice going LOL

Those are some ingenious ideas on the popping corks too

d-a


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Oct 25, 2010)

d-a said:


> Hey Cpt Ritchie, You got 2 stars brotha. Nice going LOL
> 
> Those are some ingenious ideas on the popping corks too
> 
> d-a



Yep... it was at three... LOL. I got 3-4 haters knockin on my posts. We pretty much got it nailed down to who it is, but this is fun! You know me though. This kind of stuff just gets me going harder.

Holler man.... Hope you've had the cat offshore and been catching some fish.


----------



## d-a (Oct 25, 2010)

Capt. Richie Lott said:


> Yep... it was at three... LOL. I got 3-4 haters knockin on my posts. We pretty much got it nailed down to who it is, but this is fun! You know me though. This kind of stuff just gets me going harder.
> 
> Holler man.... Hope you've had the cat offshore and been catching some fish.




I have been some when the weather and work allows it. I need to get you and Paul in on some YF action now that most of the area is back open.

d-a


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Oct 25, 2010)

That would be stellar, da..

I know you prefer offshore, but call me if you want to catch some bull reds before they're gone. We have had some fish up to 45 pounds on several occassions.

Holler and look out for shooting stars... LOL




d-a said:


> I have been some when the weather and work allows it. I need to get you and Paul in on some YF action now that most of the area is back open.
> 
> d-a


----------



## ratherbefishin (Oct 25, 2010)

Those corks with the spinners look pretty neat. Do you use them with a leader and DOA or how do you fish them?


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Oct 25, 2010)

ratherbefishin said:


> Those corks with the spinners look pretty neat. Do you use them with a leader and DOA or how do you fish them?



You can fish them with a DOA or a Gulp or live bait... I have done it about every way I could think of. The Pop-n-Prop floats make some serious noise. Redfish LOVE it no matter whats on the end of it... 

Haven't killed the trout on it, but there again, it's a cigar float anyhow and thats what I personally prefer to redfish with along shells when I cant really throw a gulp on a Daiichi Butt Dragger with a bait screw. The float lands quiet, but then gives good action when you drag it.


----------

